# 2020 X3 Xdrive 30i NEED TIRE ADVICE PLEASE!!!



## Linnie711 (Aug 8, 2021)

I have had my2020 car less than a year (purchased new) and already have to replace the Pirellis that it came with, at 9K miles. The replacement options are non existent for run flat/all season unless I want to go with the Pirellis again. I wanted to go with Michelin but they do not have the right combination for 245/50R 19 XL. The Bridgestone Dueler has awful reviews. Since I don't have a spare, I'm assuming I need run flats? Any alternatives? It's my first BMW and I'm disappointed in the lack of options for this car.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

You can put non runflats on it if you get a spare.
If your looking for tire longevity keep an eye on treadwear ratings. The higher the number the longer they last BUT the less “grippy” they are


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Proper alignment with minimum squirm brings maximum tire life.


----------



## JimH46 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tirerack.com shows 10 different runflats in that size. Granted, most are summer or winter tires, and only show the Pirellie P7 and the Bridgestone Dueler RFTs in your size. You may also be able to use a slightly different size other than OE and get more options. Call tirerack.com to see what your options are.

If you go with non-runflats your options increase signficantly. You will need a spare kit, or go with a 12v compressor and plug kit (it's what I do on my X!), or one of those cans of slime tire sealant. The second and third options will not help with a blowout, only leaks from things like nails.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

ALREADY HAVING TO REPLACE after less than one year & 9,000 miles on original Pirelli RFTs = YIKES! 

On an X3!?! 

I have a G30/540xDrive (eg. bigger & heavier) and have more than 32,000 mi on the original Pirelli RFTs in an even lower profile (245/45x19). 

Are you certain your tires are ALREADY down to the tread-wear bars OR is your dealer trying to sell you tires "prematurely". I have had a tech in service "recommend" replacing my tires when the tread-wear was considerably less than half from new - that was nearly 20,000 miles ago!#! The UHP (Ultra High Performance) RFTs delivered on most newer BMWs may wear faster than "touring" or standard all-season tires but typically that is more a factor of driving style [more aggressive driving will scrub rubber at a faster rate than conservative driving] &/or whether the tires are properly cared for (e.g. maintaining correct tire pressures ... regular rotation if necessary, etc.). 

My wife's X1 MSport 3.5 also has Pirelli UHP RFTs on even lower profile19" tires 40's & 35's - and she pushes that car pretty hard - but after 30,000 miles on those tires they're showing about half their tread depth remaining.

As has previously posted, there are several brand & type replacement tires sold on mail-order giants like TierRack etc. Some may boast higher tread-wear numbers but in real-life that is VERY dependent on driver & vehicle. 
Good luck tire shopping!!


----------



## DenverSteve (Jul 30, 2021)

Maximum tire life will be achieved by rotating your tires every 2-3,000 miles and keeping them fully inflated. If you're doing these things and your tires are toasted after 9,000 miles, you badly need a proper alignment.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

DenverSteve said:


> Maximum tire life will be achieved by rotating your tires every 2-3,000 miles and keeping them fully inflated. If you're doing these things and your tires are toasted after 9,000 miles, you badly need a proper alignment.


2k to 3k miles is overkill. Tire manufacturers recommendations are anywhere from 5k miles to 8k miles. Having each tire in each corner twice would be sufficient. So, divide the tires' expected life by eight. 40k-mile tires, 5k mile rotation stints. 60k-mile tires, 7.5k-mile rotation stints.

High performance tires wear really fast when they're new. (They also stick to asphalt better when they're new.) So, a good plan is to divide those tire's life by 15 for the duration of the first rotation stint, and then make the next seven rotation stints twice that (or tire life divided by 7.5). So, for for 40k-mile high-performance tires, the first stint would be ~2667 miles, and the rest ~5333 miles.


----------

